# Campground Recommendations?



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi,

Looking for any recommendations on an RV campground somewhere between Watertown, NY and Syracuse, NY - just need it for one night as we head down to Darien Lake for the Canadian May long weekend.

Any ideas?

Many thanks.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Give this a try:

*New York Camping Guide*


----------



## HeatherH (May 29, 2009)

We just returned from Association Island (Henderson Harbor, NY) right off Route 3. Now a KOA. The entire island is a campground....surrounded by water...obviously! Beautiful. We love this spot!



MacTeam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for any recommendations on an RV campground somewhere between Watertown, NY and Syracuse, NY - just need it for one night as we head down to Darien Lake for the Canadian May long weekend.
> 
> ...


----------

